# ky state association meeting



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

its probably not my place to make this report, but the ky state meeting was saterday at WALTER KELLEY'S. we had a great time, excellent food was served the fellowship was outstanding as usual. very informative classes were held- even this old dog learned a bunch. the turn-out was larger than most years,everyone seemed to agree. i did not get the official headcount,though. manythanks to the kelley co for hosting this event.


----------

